# 90 degree blind spot mirrors



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw some pictures of someone with 90 degree blind spot mirrors (they look like a quarter circle) on their Cruze on the site. Does anyone know where to get them?


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Im not sure I see the point in the blind spot mirrors. I sell Fords, where almost every car comes from the factory with them built in and I really don't need to use them. If you position the mirror correctly then it virtually eliminates a blind spot.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*alex725*

Not really. Try to see your tires when backing up and tell me if you can see them in your mirrors - curb avoidance. Also if a small vehicle is right beside you in your "blind spot" (wonder why they called it that) you can't see them even if you have your mirrors set up right.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad we can't get the curved left side mirror that would be used on cars where they drive on the left side of the road. That would be perfect, assuming it's not too hard to change the mirror glass.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

alex725 said:


> Im not sure I see the point in the blind spot mirrors. I sell Fords, where almost every car comes from the factory with them built in and I really don't need to use them. If you position the mirror correctly then it virtually eliminates a blind spot.


You just made the point that you claim you couldn't see. A well positioned mirror may virtually eliminate a blind spot, but it doesn't eliminate it completely. I'd be interested in something that isn't too intrusive.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

dennisu said:


> *alex725*
> 
> Not really. Try to see your tires when backing up and tell me if you can see them in your mirrors - curb avoidance. Also if a small vehicle is right beside you in your "blind spot" (wonder why they called it that) you can't see them even if you have your mirrors set up right.





bvbull200 said:


> You just made the point that you claim you couldn't see. A well positioned mirror may virtually eliminate a blind spot, but it doesn't eliminate it completely. I'd be interested in something that isn't too intrusive.


I drive 30000+ miles a year and have never had a problem with a blind spot. If the mirrors are positioned right there is no blind spot. Try positioning the mirrors just past the point of where you cant see any of the side of the car, then hop on the highway and see if you need these blind spot mirrors.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Try This


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Great tip Big Tom! Thx, I'm going to set mine up this way!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Try turning your head like you are supposed to. Too many people only use the mirrors which is totally WRONG.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

alex725 said:


> I drive 30000+ miles a year and have never had a problem with a blind spot. If the mirrors are positioned right there is no blind spot. Try positioning the mirrors just past the point of where you cant see any of the side of the car, then hop on the highway and see if you need these blind spot mirrors.



Well I'll be damned. 15 years and a few hundred-thousand miles of driving during which I apparently had no idea how to position my mirrors and all I needed was the Blind-Spot Fairy to come bestow upon me a touch of wisdom on an internet forum.

I'm a reformed driver.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Try turning your head like you are supposed to. Too many people only use the mirrors which is totally WRONG.


This is true. I still see a benefit, though, as blind spot mirrors could tell you if someone is in your blind spot, but not ensure that there isn't. What I mean is, if I glanced in the mirror and saw a car, then there would be no need to turn my head (benefit). If I glanced and didn't see a car, I would still need to verify it by a quick glance over the shoulder (like it should always be).


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*alex725*

I drive a lot farther and a lot bigger vehicles than you probably do and I suggest you tell all the truck/tractor/bus and motorcoach manufacturers that they don't need blind spot mirrors on their vehicles and see what they say. And no you don't want a mirror adjusted to where you can't see the side of your vehicle particularily when backing up. I get into places with clearances measured in millimeters so I need the mirrors a lot.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to comment here because just today I had this little car sitting there.... This was my very first problem with this car. I think it was more of a 2 door to a 4 door issue for me. It was easy to look back without that post right in your face with a 2 door...well this tip might help because although it is obvious I think I could tweek it out a bit more. Thanks for posting this video!


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

dennisu said:


> I saw some pictures of someone with 90 degree blind spot mirrors (they look like a quarter circle) on their Cruze on the site. Does anyone know where to get them?


Guys...guys....the OP is asking where to get these mirrors, not how to adjust current mirrors or how far you drive in a year to prove you are some kind of "good" driver...
:question:

The Chevy Sonic has a small convex spot on their side view mirrors.


EDIT: Just realized I bumped this thread from two years ago -_-. Any new products available now?


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so where can the blind spot mirrors be found.....


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been driving for 40 years, 80 billion miles of driving and would love to get some GOOD looking effective blind spot mirrors for my daughters car. Don't care to hear about how their not needed either because she is BLIND in her left eye. I have tried the cheap ones from the parts stores and searched for good ones that look nice online, but no luck. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for the thread bump Summit LTZ!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Annual bump. eepwallA:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The sonic LTZ rental I drove a few days ago had these mirrors, wonder if they fit our housing . 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a small blind spot mirror installed on my drivers mirror on the cruze. Problem is the mirror is so small to begin with it just takes up to much space.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> The sonic LTZ rental I drove a few days ago had these mirrors, wonder if they fit our housing .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I will have to find one of those on the lot and see if the shape is the same.



spacedout said:


> I have a small blind spot mirror installed on my drivers mirror on the cruze. Problem is the mirror is so small to begin with it just takes up to much space.


Yes, I bought one at NAPA that was that way too. It was a disappointment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It appears the Sonic mirror is more rounded on the outer lower edge. I don't think it would fit. I did like the idea of getting a convex left hand mirror from Holden.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

These may not be what people are looking for, but it's better than we have now.

Chrome, Blind Spot MIrrors | Walmart.ca


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> It appears the Sonic mirror is more rounded on the outer lower edge. I don't think it would fit. I did like the idea of getting a convex left hand mirror from Holden.


Actually the Holden CDX I have already has these on both sides and it took a long time to get used to judging the distance to the car behind.
The Commodore I had before only had the passenger side curved and I thought it worked better as distance was easier to judge on the drivers side. I would love to swap both my mirrors for flat ones. Then I used to be a truck driver with huge mirrors.


----------



## geiser (May 18, 2014)

anybody try these yet? seams pricey at $95 

Chevy Cruze Total Mirror Wide Angle Side View Mirror Replacement Set 2pc - Korean Auto Imports


----------

